# Démarrage depuis un disque dur externe...



## eenhpad32 (31 Mai 2012)

Salut les amis,

Voila mon problème. J'ai récupéré un Macbook dans un sale état. Ecran cassé (la dalle), lecteur CD qui claque , disque dur mort. Seul truc rassurant c'est la carte mère... Elle fonctionne puisque l'ordi démarre.
J'ai donc démonté l'écran (qui ne sert plus à rien, à la limite il aurait pu empêcher le démarrage), enlever le lecteur CD et le DD. J'ai un disque externe sur lequel est installé MacOS X.4 Tiger. J'aimerais démarrer l'ordi sur ce disque dur. Je le branche avec un port Firewire. Je précise que j'ai enlevé l'écran et que j'ai branché le MacBook sur un écran externe.
Mais le MAcbook démarre par défaut sur le disque dur principal (qui a été enlevé). Donc fatalement on a un dossier noir avec un point d'interrogation au démarrage. 

La question est : Comment démarrer sur le disque externe ? Les raccourcis que l'on trouve sur internet ne fonctionnent pas... Pas de lecteur CD/DVD donc impossible de démarrer depuis le disque.

Merci


----------



## Baydo (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

Essaye de l'éteindre, appuis sans relâcher sur "alt" ( a gauche de pomme enfin ça dépend de ton clavier aussi ) mets le sous tension ( bouton power ) et normalement tu peux choisir sur quel disque démarrer.

Moi j'ai un iMac avec Snow Leopard sur le disque interne et Lion sur un disque dur externe et grâce a cette méthode et selon ce dont j'ai besoin je le démarre sous Lion ( DD externe ) ou Snow Leopard ( DD interne ), je pense donc que c'est la même méthode


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

eenhpad32 a dit:


> Voila mon problème. J'ai récupéré un Macbook dans un sale état.


Les Macbook ne démarrent plus sous Tiger depuis les modèles "late 2007".
Le modèle mid 2007 nécessite Tiger >10.4.9 pour booter.
Le modèle late 2006 nécessite Tiger >10.4.8 pour booter.
Le modèle "original" (sorti en mai 2006) nécessite Tiger >10.4.6 pour booter.


----------



## eenhpad32 (31 Mai 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les Macbook ne démarrent plus sous Tiger depuis les modèles "late 2007".
> Le modèle mid 2007 nécessite Tiger >10.4.9 pour booter.
> Le modèle late 2006 nécessite Tiger >10.4.8 pour booter.
> Le modèle "original" (sorti en mai 2006) nécessite Tiger >10.4.6 pour booter.




Sur 10.4, il est difficile d'avoir 10.4.6, car quand on installe le systtème depuis le dvd, les mises à jour mettent à niveau à 10.4.11. Mais je vais essayer avec OS X.5 Lion.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

eenhpad32 a dit:


> Sur 10.4, il est difficile d'avoir 10.4.6, car quand on installe le systtème depuis le dvd, les mises à jour mettent à niveau à 10.4.11.


Toutefois les mises à jour ne se font pas automatiquement. DOnc si tu ne les lances pas manuellement, alors ton Tiger du DVD ne sera pas à jour 




eenhpad32 a dit:


> Mais je vais essayer avec OS X.5 Lion.


Oui, OS X 10.5 (Leopard) me semble une bonne idée, en tout cas meilleure que Lion


----------



## eenhpad32 (31 Mai 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Toutefois les mises à jour ne se font pas automatiquement. DOnc si tu ne les lances pas manuellement, alors ton Tiger du DVD ne sera pas à jour
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, OS X 10.5 (Leopard) me semble une bonne idée, en tout cas meilleure que Lion



Le système 10.4 Tiger installé sur le DD ne démarre pas sur le Macbook. Si j'installe 10.5 Léopard sur le DD, là il démarrera ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

eenhpad32 a dit:


> Le système 10.4 Tiger installé sur le DD ne démarre pas sur le Macbook. Si j'installe 10.5 Léopard sur le DD, là il démarrera ?


Dans mon msg #3 je donnais des infos qui pouvaient expliquer pourquoi tu n'arrivais pas à démarrer avec ton dd externe Tiger ce fameux MB : c'était peut être dû à un pb de version d'OS (trop viel OS _versus_ machine trop "récente").

Alors je reformule : quel modèle de MacBook as tu ?

Si c'est un modèle datant d'après novembre 2007 il ne démarrera *jamais* sous Tiger. Leopard minimum.
Mais si c'est un modèle encore plus récent, au minimum un 10.5.6 ou carrément Snow Leopard seront nécessaires pour démarrer.

La question à la quelle tu dois donc répondre est "quel modèle de MacBook" ?


----------



## eenhpad32 (31 Mai 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans mon msg #3 je donnais des infos qui pouvaient expliquer pourquoi tu n'arrivais pas à démarrer avec ton dd externe Tiger ce fameux MB : c'était peut être dû à un pb de version d'OS (trop viel OS _versus_ machine trop "récente").
> 
> Alors je reformule : quel modèle de MacBook as tu ?
> 
> ...




On dirait un Macbook1.1 ou un Macbook2.1 datant de 2006.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

eenhpad32 a dit:


> On dirait un Macbook1.1 ou un Macbook2.1 datant de 2006.


Le MB 1,1 nécessite au minimum Mac OS X 10.4.*6* (8I2032)
Quant au 2,1 c'est au minimum Mac OS X 10.4.*8* (8N1108, 8N1150,8N1430) pour booter.

A toi de voir quelle version de Tiger tu as installée sur le dd externe. Si tu as du 10.4.11 alors ta version de l'OS est correcte et ton MB (1,1 ou 2,1) devrait démarrer sur le disque externe. S'il n'y arrive pas le pb est ailleurs.


----------

